# UK Spouse Visa applying in 8 hours, urgent help if possible



## arsenal500 (Jun 28, 2012)

Form: VAF4A

Hi all, i just registered,
I am in a situation where i am not sure what to do

I decided not to use a solicitor. So i have been preparing everything myself which would be ready in about 1 week.

and would like to take all the paperwork to my partners country-once worldbridge appointment has been booked for the biometrics and document submission,

My wife is from a non english speaking country. although her English certificate came today and she got a first class pass. She wont be able to do the form by herself.

I am in the UK right now. and she is in Turkey, Have to apply before 9th july of course but i dont go there until mid july....and wanted to submit the documents then at a worldbridge VAC during the time that i am there.

The application form, do I have the authority to complete it all myself? if so, when it asks the applicants questions.. she has to fill this in correct? or can i do it on her behalf? and if i can how do i put it. example.. 

8.1.4: Please provide detials of how you meet the Engish language requirements: My wife has completed the Language requirement...etc



is there somebody that knows about how it is written. i.e who can write it, i booked my holidays at work months ago... but the change came out on 11th june..

I have been signed off sick by the dr because of the stress, my manager felt my mentality wasent there and since i work for a public service company they i guess did not want to take a risk.

I have been/talked to a couple of solicitors for consultations/etc they are telling me different things, first appointment was in may including via internet as well..

hope somebody can help


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

YOU should be able to fill the application in for your Wife, provided that the information that she supplies matches the documentation that is surrendered to the UKBA. It goes without saying that she'll have to sign the actual application before submitting it. 

Not sure if the UKBA has a block up in regards to applications done within the UK (have heard of this happening), so you might have to find a workaround for this (i.e. install Logmein onto her computer and your computer and then you log in to her computer from your location and submit the application from her computer.).


----------



## arsenal500 (Jun 28, 2012)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Just apply and pay for the application before July 9 and book your WorldBridge appointment for when you get there and you should be fine. The important thing to remember is that the date in which you pay and apply is the date that the application is considered made.
> 
> One word of caution though... WorldBridge appointment must be made within 30 days from the date that you applied... i.e. if you applied and paid today (June 28), you would have until July 28 to get her biometrics and paperwork in to them.



hi sure, i know, will get a GFW number after paying. but my question was who could complete the form, can i complete it on my wives behalf?

regards,


----------



## arsenal500 (Jun 28, 2012)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> YOU should be able to fill the application in for your Wife, provided that the information that she supplies matches the documentation that is surrendered to the UKBA. It goes without saying that she'll have to sign the actual application before submitting it.
> 
> Not sure if the UKBA has a block up in regards to applications done within the UK (have heard of this happening), so you might have to find a workaround for this (i.e. install Logmein onto her computer and your computer and then you log in to her computer from your location and submit the application from her computer.).


alrite thanks if i install that logmein thing- i will be giving my e-tickets for the visa, i mean from all my trips to turkey, and my bank statements will show it as well.. so the UKBA would they know i was not in turkey at the time of sending the visa application so they would think i lied on the application..


am i just worrying about nothing?

regards,


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

arsenal500 said:


> hi sure, i know, will get a GFW number after paying. but my question was who could complete the form, can i complete it on my wives behalf?
> 
> regards,


I don't see why you couldn't fill it in for your Wife and then send it in  ... it would be no different than if you were to have gone through an agency and they submit it on your behalf... the UKBA just cares that the forms are filled in correctly and the fee(s) are paid.


Good Luck to You, your Wife and your application!


----------



## computaa (Mar 2, 2012)

You can and have the right to fill in the application on behalf of your wife, there is no problem in that but your wife has to sign it. You also fill in separate applications for each of your children. which is the same form with same questions... Of course UKBA do not expect children to fill in forms themselves.. 

I had a solicitor and he filled in the online forms on behalf of my family and send me reference numbers. I have to fill in the application again because he did so many mistakes, that shows anyone can fill in the application. 

Good luck


----------



## arsenal500 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi . thanks fo the replies.


but i am still confused. i even paid for a online solicitor. but still i am confused.


i am doing the visa right now. i only have a few hours left to send it. or i have to wait until early month to apply as i get my bank statement tommorow. and if i wait and apply after the 1st, then i have to show my june bank statement i am assuming. if i apply before midnight today uk time i dont have to show it, and hope my wife can give in the paperwork early july... is this ok?

also..

I am the husband-Sponsor, she is the wife- Applicant.
when it asks questions about the application.. example

You stated that you receive income from other sources such as friends or family. Please give details of all money you receive from any/all source(s) including amounts and frequency. Please state which currency e.g. US Dollars or UK Pounds Sterling.

how do i start it.. if i write it myself.


I give my wife money every to travel to meet me when I arrive at the airport.

or

My husband gives me money to travel to meet him when he arrives

these are the only thing i am stuck on. i dont know what else to do.

i hope somebody can help again ...


----------



## computaa (Mar 2, 2012)

Mate;
You are helping your wife filling in the application, and write as if she is the writer... 

You asked: 
_You stated that you receive income from other sources such as friends or family. Please give details of all money you receive from any/all source(s) including amounts and frequency. Please state which currency e.g. US Dollars or UK Pounds Sterling._

how do i start it.. if i write it myself.

This is the correct context: _*My husband gives me money to travel to meet him when he arrives*_

But I have to say this is not a good answer to the above question; he question above asks about other source of income your wife may receive such as rents, regular money from her parents... part time employment...etc.., if you are the only one who provide for her, then you should have answered NO to the question before : _do you receive income from other souce...etc... _


----------



## arsenal500 (Jun 28, 2012)

*Uk Spouse Visa application form errors*



computaa said:


> Mate;
> You are helping your wife filling in the application, and write as if she is the writer...
> 
> You asked:
> ...


Hi thank you so much, i realised this yesterday and my partner is very angry with me. i also made some other mistakes. under the relevant question(my savings etc) I specified how much i have in the bank on my last bank statament, not the actual application date of the visa, and i forgot about another bank account i have but only used once, which contains hardly anything.

Will the visa get refused if i correct/add all the information on the print out?(from the online application), appoiintment has been booked and all. so unsure if i have to cancel and apply again. and if or when my fee will return. paid for 30th june. 

Do i correct it on the actual form, and cross parts out, and add extra info there. or only add at the bottom where it says additional information?

it seems i made 4 mistakes: selecting wrong box, entering info when not required, wrong bank balance added- these 3 are because i misinterpred the question. the last one of course is forgetting to mention 16 pounds in other bank. that has never been used till last month when i cancelld one bank card and transfered the money into that one.

this is killing everything between me and my wife. I hope somebody can help.


----------



## computaa (Mar 2, 2012)

These things should not affect your application, the embassy will consider that your wife do not have other source of income because you did not prove you have. 

In other words, they will ignore that question. 

You do not need to tell the embassy about every bank account, only If you have large amount of savings in your bank account or you have source of income such as additional work you do, then you should include this in the application to make your case strong. 

If you do not tell the embassy about some money you have, they will not include it in your case. and consider that you do not have it. 

DO NOT add anything to the print out copy of your application, the embassy already have another copy on their computers and will look in to that. do not alter anything now. 

I hope this helps you calm down a bit. and hopefully you will get positive result.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

computaa said:


> DO NOT add anything to the print out copy of your application, the embassy already have another copy on their computers and will look in to that. do not alter anything now.


Actually, *corrections can be made to the printed application*. The UKBA is very understanding about corrections provided the error is lined out with a single line, and the correction made either in the margin or on a separate page. 

Several of us have had to make corrections in this way, and since our visas were granted, I have to think making corrections was not a problem.


----------



## arsenal500 (Jun 28, 2012)

*Uk Spouse Visa why am i finding it so hard*



AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Actually, *corrections can be made to the printed application*. The UKBA is very understanding about corrections provided the error is lined out with a single line, and the correction made either in the margin or on a separate page.
> 
> Several of us have had to make corrections in this way, and since our visas were granted, I have to think making corrections was not a problem.


Hello, thanks again for the help, i contacted worldbridge as well, and they did say that errors can be lined out for things such as spelling mistakes.

but if a mistake affects the next answer then they would advise to cancel and re submit the application.

i chose YES instead of NO for one column, and because i chose YES it asked me to fill in information. which i filled in. but i did not need to fill any of it and was supposed to click NO. that was the main one problem i am thinking about.


so i think i will have to cancel and re submit it. but i dont think the payment will be returned before the 9th. so i have to apply sooner. 

This covering letter that has to be written. i have to specify my funds in my account. are these funds based on the date of the application?(online application) if i apply again it will i have over 901 pounds less savings because of the current visa fee that i paid. although the balance is fine. pending balance i was told today by an advisor at the bank is the savings..  i have about 3200 now pending (4300 balance), i have spent 4200 already since end of may  should of had just over 7000 if i did not spend anything.

90% of it was for the visa/wedding ceremony(culutural celebration)(post civil marriage)

i know the ukba has not specified minimum fund yet. but i did hear they look for around 2000-300 in account. although i have read people getting visas for thier partners who have less than that.

I have asked so many friends/relatives for some questions, but they all did paper applications because thier partners were from countries which did not have it online.


Its nice you are living in Scotland, its always good going there and hearing all the accents there again. I have more relatives in Glasgow than England.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

> so i think i will have to cancel and re submit it. but i dont think the payment will be returned before the 9th.


I don't think the payment will be returned if you cancel.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

arsenal500 said:


> Hello, thanks again for the help, i contacted worldbridge as well, and they did say that errors can be lined out for things such as spelling mistakes.
> 
> but if a mistake affects the next answer then they would advise to cancel and re submit the application.
> 
> ...


I really love it here in Scotland, although I could do with a bit less rain, lol!

Since the only problem is that you answered yes to that one question, you can line out that yes and the further information-no need to cancel your entire application. And too, because you don't have to cancel the current application, you also don't need to worry about the bank account amount.

The UKBA understands that you will have had expenses between submitting the online application, and sending in the hard copy of the application, and the time the Entry Clearance Officer (ECO) gets his/her hands on the hard copies to begin processing your application, so don't let that worry you overmuch either.

Money-wise, because your application is pre-9 July (because THERE IS NO NEED TO CANCEL THE ONE YOU HAVE SUBMITTED!), the ECO will be checking to see that you will have at least £111.45 per week left over after housing and council tax, add about £65 for each child if any. They do look at savings but I have no idea what the criteria is for that, just that you need to have that amount per week as above (£111.45).

That amount will change, the place to keep an eye on it is:

Income Support - how to claim and how much you can get : Directgov - Money, tax and benefits

Scroll down for the table. Be sure to keep a check on that page so that when you go to the next stage visa application you will know how much money you'll need at that time.


----------



## arsenal500 (Jun 28, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> I really love it here in Scotland, although I could do with a bit less rain, lol!
> 
> Since the only problem is that you answered yes to that one question, you can line out that yes and the further information-no need to cancel your entire application. And too, because you don't have to cancel the current application, you also don't need to worry about the bank account amount.
> 
> ...



hi thanks again for the help, it is so difficult here, my cousin told me years ago to move to glasgow. i stupidly did not as i had a job with with nhs.. have another one with them now....

you are definetly in the right place, financially things are getting worser all over the world. london is going down, and america as well. as well as spain, greece, italy...

i have one question again sorry , umm...i specified how much savings i had on theapplication form.. but i said. how much i had on my last bank statement(1st june). not the application date(30th june) if i correct this is this going to be a problem?

thanks for the help again


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

arsenal500 said:


> hi thanks again for the help, it is so difficult here, my cousin told me years ago to move to glasgow. i stupidly did not as i had a job with with nhs.. have another one with them now....
> 
> you are definetly in the right place, financially things are getting worser all over the world. london is going down, and america as well. as well as spain, greece, italy...
> 
> ...


We're north of Edinburgh, in fact, north of Dundee just a bit. I don't think I could blast my husband out of his native Scotland with TNT, lol! He had a job offer in Wales but took a different one to stay in Scotland. I have to say though that things here are every bit as difficult as in England-jobs are very scarce, you have to know someone, or have skills like you must have to be with NHS. 

You can correct that amount the same way as the other correction, with a line through the amount, and the correct amount in the margin. However, you probably don't need to do that unless the difference is huge. We had a fairly significant difference of over £5K that I didn't think to correct, and the UKBA didn't say anything about it.

Re the corrections-so's ya know, I had three on my application. Apparently it wasn't a problem-I got my visa


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> We're north of Edinburgh, in fact, north of Dundee just a bit. I don't think I could blast my husband out of his native Scotland with TNT, lol! He had a job offer in Wales but took a different one to stay in Scotland. I have to say though that things here are every bit as difficult as in England-jobs are very scarce, you have to know someone, or have skills like you must have to be with NHS.
> 
> You can correct that amount the same way as the other correction, with a line through the amount, and the correct amount in the margin. However, you probably don't need to do that unless the difference is huge. We had a fairly significant difference of over £5K that I didn't think to correct, and the UKBA didn't say anything about it.
> 
> Re the corrections-so's ya know, I had three on my application. Apparently it wasn't a problem-I got my visa


I haven't finished my application yet, but I would think that UKBA understands that bank balances are moving targets (that is one reason you need a few months of statements). Unless you are talking about more than a few hundred difference (or you are right on the borderline), I don't think they will be too strict (after all 16 quid isn't really enough to change whether you can afford your housing).

M


----------



## arsenal500 (Jun 28, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> We're north of Edinburgh, in fact, north of Dundee just a bit. I don't think I could blast my husband out of his native Scotland with TNT, lol! He had a job offer in Wales but took a different one to stay in Scotland. I have to say though that things here are every bit as difficult as in England-jobs are very scarce, you have to know someone, or have skills like you must have to be with NHS.
> 
> You can correct that amount the same way as the other correction, with a line through the amount, and the correct amount in the margin. However, you probably don't need to do that unless the difference is huge. We had a fairly significant difference of over £5K that I didn't think to correct, and the UKBA didn't say anything about it.
> 
> Re the corrections-so's ya know, I had three on my application. Apparently it wasn't a problem-I got my visa


wow 5000....hmm..ill would of used that much by next week or something, for the past month...i am still thinking about what worldbridge-Visa Application Centre where u do biometrics and they courier the supporting documents to the embassy) said to me

they just said

'If you made a little mistake (for example: a letter mistake in your name)which will not effect the answer of the next question, you can correct it with a red pen on the print out of the online application form. If the mistake is not just a letter but a whole sentence or effects the answer of the next question, we advise you to fill out a new online application form. You can request a refund form through Visa4UK :: Refund Request for your first online application form'

the big mistake i did. was Selecting the box YES, when i was supposed to Select NO,(in regards to questions if my wife has recieved income from family or friends, i put something like ' i get money from my husband to travel to airport to meet him, taxi,bus, coach when he comes to to see me, 119 euros, 55 euros, and for english books' etc, im more crazier, what if the eco thinks she has another husband even if i cross it out, because i mentioned husband. even tho the question does not relate to the sponsor, but i did not know that at the time :S.  ) which affected the next answer because i wrote things where i was not supposed to write, although if i cross it out it will not affect it right since it will be nothing? is this correct? but then i can not add anything and put NO in the row above and cross out YES?(the yes and no were from the application selectable questions, i did not type them, so dont know if i can alter them, as it is not my answer)
i am not sure if adding things on the form is ok. if you or anyone you have spoken to anyone before had added things to a form, a word. not just a letter(character) and had visa accepted.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

arsenal500 said:


> wow 5000....hmm..ill would of used that much by next week or something, for the past month...i am still thinking about what worldbridge-Visa Application Centre where u do biometrics and they courier the supporting documents to the embassy) said to me
> 
> they just said
> 
> ...


Between airfare, application, and living expenses (even though I was staying with my son), yes, we dropped quite a lot of money out of our savings

You are the husband, you gave her the money. The ECO isn't going to think that she's got more than one, that one being you

You can cross that out, or you can leave it. Now that you've explained it, I think I would just leave it since it's true anyway, and although it's not what they were looking for in that question (they are asking about regular income, not her husband-you-covering her travel expenses, etc). I misunderstood a question on the form, and still got my visa even though later I realised I'd misunderstood. Later, when it was too late to change the information because I'd already sent the hard copies.

Adding things to the form, though, and making corrections is fine. You can make a note in the margin like 'see attached', and then explain as simply as you can what happened. 

I did it in three places on my application-and I got my visa.


----------



## deebz (Mar 11, 2012)

On the money situation just add a note saying that you now have more or less than what you said. Just make sure you can prove it. I flew over to be with my fiance when we applied and took mini statements fron the atm in the airport before I left scotland lol. It wont matter about mistakes as long as you have proof


----------



## arsenal500 (Jun 28, 2012)

deebz said:


> On the money situation just add a note saying that you now have more or less than what you said. Just make sure you can prove it. I flew over to be with my fiance when we applied and took mini statements fron the atm in the airport before I left scotland lol. It wont matter about mistakes as long as you have proof


oh, the last bank statement i got was about 5550, the date off application i had 4300, something like that.

but i specified in the box that i had 5550 on my last bank statement and specified the date the month ended(1st june as shown on the form)

i did not think i would need to show the bank statement from 1st july, as my application date was 30th june as then i would have no official proof of savings, it is just by word. so i thought id stick with saying how much i had in the last bank statement.


i think i am going to cancel and re apply, just the VAC worldbridge jsut said they advise i cancel and apply again.. but the money is a killer. 901 pounds i paid, it just went through today. its totally ripped my balance plus other thigns i have such as skype and gym subscriptions, i have under 3300 now. and i got paid over 1K at the end of june..  £1040 went from my account on the 2nd of july alone  how will that fair if i apply again? my bank statements finish 1st of everymonth, so im hoping that is the same, although in the past it has been different... if i applied again id have to say how much i have on the date of application? so a lousy 3300, which after a day or 2 another 901 taken off, plus 43 for buuiness class. worldbridge said it can take a couple of months to get your money back, i am going for a wedding ceremony and honeymoon, if it was paper based if have no problems id fill it in again.

am i panicking too much? i have paid solictors again and again for questions online i am busy working/off sick i dont know which is best 

are worldbridge just tough and want the ECO to have an easy job. or are they ECO very strict? i cant afford the visa to get refused.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

arsenal500 said:


> o
> 
> am i panicking too much? i have paid solictors again and again for questions online i am busy working/off sick i dont know which is best
> 
> are worldbridge just tough and want the ECO to have an easy job. or are they ECO very strict? i cant afford the visa to get refused.


Yes, personally I think you may be '...panicking too much...', and yes, WorldBridge has been known to give out erroneous information. 

Take a deep breath. This is a very stressful time in your life because it means so much. It is very easy to take the wrong decision, especially when you have a lot of people saying different things, and a lot of very hard earned money flying out of your hands.

Walk away from the computer. Go outside (if it's not raining where you are). Take another deep breath. 

Then come back inside and DO NOT cancel your application. Everything you have said tells several of us that you do not need to cancel, and that you are not the only one who has made a couple of little mistakes on the application.


----------



## arsenal500 (Jun 28, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Yes, personally I think you may be '...panicking too much...', and yes, WorldBridge has been known to give out erroneous information.
> 
> Take a deep breath. This is a very stressful time in your life because it means so much. It is very easy to take the wrong decision, especially when you have a lot of people saying different things, and a lot of very hard earned money flying out of your hands.
> 
> ...


Hello, me again. i thought everything was ok. but it keeps going back and forth. can somebody advise me on the situation... on the form, am i able to cross out a sentance that i dont want to show, also for another question can i add anything else? for example i wrote i had a £XXXX on last bank statement: but that was 28 days ago before i applied. i suppose i have to write how much i have on the date off application? please help someone :'(, i dont want to cancel and apply and pay again...


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

arsenal500 said:


> Hello, me again. i thought everything was ok. but it keeps going back and forth. can somebody advise me on the situation...
> 
> *Q1--*on the form, am i able to cross out a sentance that i dont want to show,
> 
> ...


I moved your post around to make it easier for me to see and answer:

*Q1--*Yes. Draw a single thin line through what you do not want on your application.

*Q2--*Yes. You can write a short, single-spaced note on a separate sheet of paper adding whatever information you feel you need to let them know. 

For example, you can write "At the time I filled in the application online, I had £XXXXX in the bank. Now I have ££XXXXX because I have had to pay for the wedding and the visa application."


----------



## arsenal500 (Jun 28, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> I moved your post around to make it easier for me to see and answer:
> 
> *Q1--*Yes. Draw a single thin line through what you do not want on your application.
> 
> ...


thank you so much.....i submitted the form on the 30th june, regarding the savings question, i wrote i had £XXXX on the 1st june when my last bank statement came.

but i recieved my bank statement today, and the date on it is 29th june( usualy comes the 1st of each month excpt when its a weekend i guess)

do i have to rectify anything and specify extra in the extra page how much i had on the date off application? which will be the 30th? although my bank statement shows how much i had up to the 29th of june. but this may not be enough as 29-30 is still one day. and i paid for a visa after. but i assume when u submit the application you write how much u have at the exact moment and u pay after, so not needing to show this?

my wife is going through hell in her country ,and i am breaking down, i think we have both changed for the worse because of the visa....


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

arsenal500 said:


> thank you so much.....i submitted the form on the 30th june, regarding the savings question, i wrote i had £XXXX on the 1st june when my last bank statement came.
> 
> but i recieved my bank statement today, and the date on it is 29th june( usualy comes the 1st of each month excpt when its a weekend i guess)
> 
> ...


You can update your banking info in the explanatory note if you feel you should-I can't advise you on that one because there have been successful applicants who haven't and those who have, the determination is up to the ECO.

I do understand-this has to be the very most stressful thing the two of you will do together, it ranks right up there with having children for stress-factor. Try to stay calm, which I know is not easy but if you keep repeating that you will get through this, it might help ease the anxiety a little.


----------



## arsenal500 (Jun 28, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> You can update your banking info in the explanatory note if you feel you should-I can't advise you on that one because there have been successful applicants who haven't and those who have, the determination is up to the ECO.
> 
> I do understand-this has to be the very most stressful thing the two of you will do together, it ranks right up there with having children for stress-factor. Try to stay calm, which I know is not easy but if you keep repeating that you will get through this, it might help ease the anxiety a little.


thanks for the great help. i am not much help when i am stressed. for me, it was only the questions i got stuck on that is bothering me, and of course the change on the 9th. i am infact dyslexic.

i made about 5 mistakes. i know the ukba website states if you make a mistake then you change it. worldbridge made it seem like an application can only be corrected if it is only a spelling mistake.

do you know anyone who has rectified more than a spelling mistake, i.e sentance that was not meant to be there.. who was sucessful on thier visa?

thanks again


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

arsenal500 said:


> thanks for the great help. i am not much help when i am stressed. for me, it was only the questions i got stuck on that is bothering me, and of course the change on the 9th. i am infact dyslexic.
> 
> i made about 5 mistakes. i know the ukba website states if you make a mistake then you change it. worldbridge made it seem like an application can only be corrected if it is only a spelling mistake.
> 
> ...


I did, in three places- and those were not simple spelling mistakes. 

I'm not dyslexic, but I wear trifocals, and man is it tricky to properly read a small laptop screen! (I print a lot, and read line-by-line out loud, it seems to help). So I misunderstood a couple of questions, and answered one in the wrong place. 

I lined through, and in the margin wrote 'see attached', then wrote the corrections in an explanatory note. I put the section and question number, then the explanation/correction.

The explanatory note was typed (word processing, Word) and on one side of a sheet of paper.

Because there may be other things to do with your unique situation, and because I'm not the ECO, I can't say with any guarantee that your application will be successful, but I can say that the UKBA understands this is not the easiest form to fill out online, and they seemed to accept the mistakes I made and corrected.

WorldBridge is the UKBA's partner, but the UKBA is the final word. The UKBA says you can make corrections, and that is the information that is the most reliable. 

WorldBridge has a very difficult job to do, they do it pretty well, but they have been known to give applicants the wrong information every now and again. It's always best to do what the UKBA says if it conflicts with WorldBridge.


----------



## arsenal500 (Jun 28, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> I did, in three places- and those were not simple spelling mistakes.
> 
> I'm not dyslexic, but I wear trifocals, and man is it tricky to properly read a small laptop screen! (I print a lot, and read line-by-line out loud, it seems to help). So I misunderstood a couple of questions, and answered one in the wrong place.
> 
> ...


hi thanks, mine is just the mistakes, including forgetting to include a couple of words. which would change the outcome of the answer, 


it is just this these terms 'mistakes' 'corrections' 'errors' dont know if that includes forgetting to include something in a question, or changing an answer because you have change your mind about the answer of the question 


when it asked about having another job i said yes..(wrote it as casual job which it is). and filled in the info about the company and at the end i said that i do not wish to work there again) - i want to work there, dont know if i should cross that part out. or specify that i want to work here again when i come back from holiday..as busy now doing visa and not worked there since may

also my mum, i put her preffered name down on the form. not her birth name. so i want to correct that


but i dont know if the application will get rejected based on these... still thnking i may need to fill out another form and request a refund....


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

arsenal500 said:


> hi thanks, mine is just the mistakes, including forgetting to include a couple of words. which would change the outcome of the answer,
> 
> 
> it is just this these terms 'mistakes' 'corrections' 'errors' dont know if that includes forgetting to include something in a question, or changing an answer because you have change your mind about the answer of the question
> ...


On the casual job, if you've changed your mind about that, line through the answer on the application and then explain it on the separate sheet.

I put my mum's married name for the family name, so I lined through, wrote her maiden name in the margin, and made mention of it on the explanatory note.

Errors, mistakes, corrections, can mean adding those words you didn't have room for on the online application.

They only give you so many character spaces, so sometimes you just need more room-be sure to write the section and question number for each thing you explain/add to/correct on the separate explanatory note.

Only you can decide if you should cancel, wait for a refund, and then apply again-but remember that if you have to wait for the refund before you can reapply, you might have to reapply under the new rules that come into effect on the 9th.


----------

